# server disk space going down



## sathmal (Oct 14, 2009)

Our Active directory is a very old server and hard disk is also very small C drive 4 GB and D drive is 4 GB, D drive 13 GB and E drive 22 GB.
Windows 2003 server without service pack running. now C drive disk space is going down. I checked Antivirus program and installed to another partition.then ckecked. same results. then i stoped antivirus and checked same. checked windows WINNT folder Adminstrator tempary folder and windows tempary folder also. but these folders hasn't any new tempary files. what can be the reason and solution. kindly help me.


----------



## TheDude5555 (Aug 26, 2006)

First thought that comes to mind is Windows updates.

My suggestion would be to use some software that can scan entire volumes and show you the size of each directory \ file, etc. One example of this is a program called Tree Size. http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

1:Log's: Clear/export them to another play System Logs, Security Logs, Application Logs.

2: Buy a New Hard Drive

3: I've never done this, but i remember there is an option to move DNS Cache etc to another Partition Drive/directory.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you're running exchange the transaction logs can take up MASSIVE amounts of disk space. The last server I cleaned up had 16GB in logs.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/240145


----------

